# Making glow in the dark soap



## peace-love-and-suds (Oct 18, 2011)

I was trying to figure out the difference between glow in the dark powder and the glow in the dark glycerin.  I'm sure there are other methods also (which I wouldn't mind if someone wanted to share them with me).  But I want my soaps to be as natural as possible within the concept of the idea, so any advice?  Can I add these additives to any recipe, or does it take only with certain oils, etc?


----------



## peace-love-and-suds (Oct 21, 2011)

Does anyone have any knowledge on this?


----------



## carebear (Oct 21, 2011)

sorry


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Oct 21, 2011)

Never heard of either of these. :?:


----------



## carebear (Oct 21, 2011)

I do believe that there is a powder that can be added to melt and pour (aka glycerin) soaps.  

http://www.goplanetearth.com/additives_soap.html


----------



## peace-love-and-suds (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm familiar with their site, just wanted to know how to do it I guess.  Nobody has made this before?  I want to do it in CP recipe, not MP


----------



## carebear (Oct 21, 2011)

Ah, well that would have been some good info and saved me the trouble of googling it to try to help you.

The instructions on the site are "Add 1 teaspoon of glow powder to one pound of melt and pour soap base. "  So I don't know that it's appropriate for CP.

Let us know how it works for you.


----------



## Soapsugoii (Oct 21, 2011)

Yea, this sounds sooooo coooll! Let us know if it works  Too bad I didn't know of this a couple months ago. Glow in the dark Halloween soap would be awesome.


----------



## Fragola (Oct 21, 2011)

I have known a similar product (not cosmetic grade and not for soap). If I remember correctly, it was water-mixable. I wouldn't expect much of a glow from merely 1tsp ppo, especially for opaque soap. 

To my knowledge it's a metallic salt, and I wouldn't expect it to be damaged by lye. 

Also, the sun or an ultraviolet lamp enhances the glow (even after the lamp is turned off). 

Of course, yours could be a completely different beast, just that from the internet research I did a long time ago, it seems to me that they all belong to the same happy luminous family:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phosphorescence

What would be really cool is glowing bubbles, but my  hopes are quite low


----------



## peace-love-and-suds (Oct 21, 2011)

I probably will experiment with it in transparent soap first.  I'll post when I get the results.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 21, 2011)

I know TKB's Nite Glow powder works great in clear MP. I've done some soaps with it and the glow lasts for about 15 minutes before it starts to fade. 

I thought about trying it in CP but never got around to it.


----------



## peace-love-and-suds (Oct 29, 2011)

oh cool   So you just throw it in at trace?  And at what ratio per pound?


----------



## Fragola (Oct 29, 2011)

With any powder, I try to mix it with oil or water and see if it looks smooth enough.

I was curious to try the powder I mentioned above for soap, and it happened to mix very nicely with a little oil, added at trace (a basic CP recipe). 

I did add a lot of it, and it seems to behave like other powders (i.e. clay). If you add too much, the soap will feel chalky/scratchy and doesn't lather. 

Btw, if I don't rinse my hands, some glow is visible.


----------



## jcandleattic (Oct 30, 2011)

peace-love-&-Suds said:
			
		

> I probably will experiment with it in transparent soap first.  I'll post when I get the results.



I've never tried it in CP before, but have done it in a lot of my MP soaps. It will and does cloud clear M&P(Mine is the powder form) So I always do it in my white m&p base. 

I'm not sure if it would work in CP or not. I've never tried it. 
hth


----------



## Fragola (Oct 30, 2011)

It was probably me who suggested that transparent soap could possibly yield better results.

My theory was that the opaque soap will block a large part of the glow. Only a theory, of course - but something I noticed may support it: the gelled version of my experiment seems noticeably more luminous than the non-gelled.

I expected aswell that the powder will cloud the soap (which I forgot to mention), just that my suggestions were aimed towards the goal of maximizing the glow.


----------



## jcandleattic (Oct 30, 2011)

Fragola said:
			
		

> It was probably me who suggested that transparent soap could possibly yield better results.
> 
> My theory was that the opaque soap will block a large part of the glow. Only a theory, of course - but something I noticed may support it: the gelled version of my experiment seems noticeably more luminous than the non-gelled.
> 
> I expected aswell that the powder will cloud the soap (which I forgot to mention), just that my suggestions were aimed towards the goal of maximizing the glow.



That could be. Like I said, I've not used it in clear M&P, but mine glow fabulously using the white base. It's like having a bright nightlight in the bathroom when I have that soap in the dish.


----------



## peace-love-and-suds (Dec 30, 2011)

So I can't seem to find any glow powder that would be safe to use in soap.  TKB is non cosmetics grade.  When selling soap, that could get somebody in trouble.  I tried to get in touch with readysetglow.com but they will not answer me.  Does anyone know of a cosmetics grade glow powder?


----------



## Hazel (Dec 30, 2011)

TKB's can be used in soap. It can't be used in makeup and should never be used near the eyes. I've used it in soap.


----------



## peace-love-and-suds (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm sure it can...and I probably will experiment with it.  But I'm looking for a glow powder/substance that CAN be used on the face.  A cosmetic grade


----------



## Hazel (Dec 30, 2011)

peace-love-&-Suds said:
			
		

> *So I can't seem to find any glow powder that would be safe to use in soap.  * *When selling soap, that could get somebody in trouble.*  I tried to get in touch with readysetglow.com but they will not answer me.  Does anyone know of a cosmetics grade glow powder?



I based my reply on your references to soap. I didn't realize you meant you wanted it for makeup. Also, the subject header says "Making glow in the dark soap" so I made the assumption you wanted it for soapmaking.


----------



## peace-love-and-suds (Dec 30, 2011)

I am talking about soap.  But I referred to it as cosmetics because of the laws of the land, plus I make other products... not makeup though


----------



## Hazel (Dec 31, 2011)

I understand now. You want it for products that do fall under FDA regulation and not only for your soap. I didn't realize you were selling. Duh! Sorry...I'm a little slow on the uptake.


----------



## carebear (Dec 31, 2011)

don't feel bad hazel, I was quite confuzzled as well.


----------



## AlicesWonderhands (Apr 21, 2015)

did anyone finally make it with cp? or is it only good in the clear M&P. 
This is so cool!!!


----------

